# Laminate to Carpet Transition



## jinx110 (Dec 11, 2008)

Should this have been titled "laminate to tile transition"? Or does carpet factor in somewhere? 

At the point you're at, all I can think of is to buy the threshold that matches the laminate, cut off the bottom to result in a flat threshold and bridge the two. You'll need several thresholds depending on the length of the transition.


----------



## Dallas (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, it should have been titled laminate to tile transition. Carpet was fresh on my mind as I was reading another thread about carpet right before posting this.

As mentioned before, I tried cutting it off but I found it difficult to hold the threshold while cutting. Actually, two thresholds broke in half while I was attempting to cut the bottom. Any ideas of how to prevent break?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have an angle grinder you can cut the tile even with a diamond blade. When you say the "bottom" of the threshold are you talking about the tee that snaps into the metal/plastic piece that you screw to the floor? If this is what your talking about i would try using a sharp chisel.


----------

